# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Kan iemand me helpen?

## Sanne0122

Beste lezers, 

Laat ik eens beginnen bij het feit 3 jaar geleden de ziekte van Pfeiffer heb gehad. Ik heb er toen der tijd niet veel van gemerkt, maar ik heb vooral heel erg veel last gehad van de nasleur ervan. Ik was veel ziek, en ging een half jaar bijna niet na school.
Nu ben ik sinds juli 19. 
Mijn probleem nu is dat ik al 2 jaar ongeveer heel erge last heb van keelpijn. Er zijn ook periodes dat ik even nergens last van heb. Dan gaat het heel erg goed. Maar er zijn ook periodes dat ik heel erg verkouden ben.. Het vervelende ervan is dat ik dan heel erg last heb van me keel. 
Ik ben een dag geleden weer bij mijn huisarts geweest, maar ik wordt niet serieus genomen.. En het ergste ervan is dat er geen medicijn voor is. 
Deze avond ben ik zelfs bij de nightcare geweest. Omdat ik bijna niet meer kan slikken. Ook ben ik moe, ben aan het hoesten en snachts zweet ik veel. 

Kan iemand vertellen wat ik heb? Heeft iemand ongeveer hetzelfde en heeft iemand tips? 

Gr Sanne!

----------


## meneereddie

Het beste dat jij kunt doen, is zelf een afspraak maken met een kno-arts. Dat jouw huisarts je niet heeft doorverwezen, is apart, juist omdat ie zelf niets constateerde.

----------


## fairytale30

Ik zou idd ook gewoon eens contact op nemen met een KNO arts.
Dat de huisarts je niet serieus neemt, is heel apart. 
Als de huisarts niet weet wat je mankeert, dan is vaak toch de eerste gang een doorverwijzing naar het ziekenhuis. 
Ik zou toch eens een keer zelf contact op nemen met een KNO arts.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sanne,

Je ziet vaak dat een HA die niet weet wat er aan de hand is, je dan ook maar niet serious neemt. In nederland kun je volgens mij niet zonder verwijzing naar de KNO arts. Maar ik zou terug gaan naar de HA, en eventueel zelfs naar een andere en er op staan dat je doorverwezen wordt. Je klachten zijn duidelijk. Alleen weet je HA niet bij welk ziekte beeld deze horen. Laat dat zijn probleem zijn, en niet die van jou worden.

Sterkte ikke

----------

